# Looking for advice. Didn't finish HS and now clueless what to do.



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi, thanks for reading this thread and possibly giving me some advice. When I was 14 years old I left high school my first year there and went to work for my father. Skip to current day I'm now 22, uneducated and the only job experience I have is still working for my father. I want to finally earn my GED. I will study a bit online and eventually sign up for preparation classes at the local community college. I think i'm not a total idiot and can pass the test if I actually gave myself a chance but I just put it off all these years due to social anxiety and being nervous about going back to school, being in a classroom and meeting people. Anyways, what if I get my GED? The only reason I feel like I want it is because i'm suppose to- I mean most people who did not complete high school get their GED's right? And then what? I've seen the community college i'd like to attend has these career programs http://morton.edu/career-programs/ but which do I choose? And will I even be able to join a program with just a GED? I always hear college terms such as "Diploma" "Scholarship" "Major" "Academics" "Admissions" but what do those terms even mean? I'm at a lost when it comes to school.

If anyone can offer some advice it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

i dropped out of high school at age 16 due to SA and other things. 

Had a rough 2 years.

At 18 I got my diploma (not GED) through correspondence courses online.

Fast forward to now where I'm a medical student and soon to be doctor. Am I a genius? No. Is my SA not as bad as yours? No. 


Point being....It doesn't matter that you didn't finish. Doesn't matter if you never worked for anyone but your dad. What matters is that you start taking steps to get to where you want to be. You can still do whatever you want with your life. get out there and take it.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Laith said:


> i dropped out of high school at age 16 due to SA and other things.
> 
> Had a rough 2 years.
> 
> ...


That's my problem though. After I get my GED i'm not sure what the next step should be or what steps I can even take with just a GED.


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> Hi, thanks for reading this thread and possibly giving me some advice. When I was 14 years old I left high school my first year there and went to work for my father. Skip to current day I'm now 22, uneducated and the only job experience I have is still working for my father. I want to finally earn my GED. I will study a bit online and eventually sign up for preparation classes at the local community college. I think i'm not a total idiot and can pass the test if I actually gave myself a chance but I just put it off all these years due to social anxiety and being nervous about going back to school, being in a classroom and meeting people. Anyways, what if I get my GED? The only reason I feel like I want it is because i'm suppose to- I mean most people who did not complete high school get their GED's right? And then what? I've seen the community college i'd like to attend has these career programs http://morton.edu/career-programs/ but which do I choose? And will I even be able to join a program with just a GED? I always hear college terms such as "Diploma" "Scholarship" "Major" "Academics" "Admissions" but what do those terms even mean? I'm at a lost when it comes to school.
> 
> If anyone can offer some advice it will be greatly appreciated.


A GED is just like a high school diploma which most colleges accept. I'm pretty sure community colleges take them since they are almost exactly the same. Also, community colleges are mostly for people who are trying to better themselves, especially those who have come upon a misfortune, such as dropping out at a young ago or whatever the case is.

The best you can do is probably set up a meeting with the counselor at whatever school you are trying to get into. Then select whatever program interests you most and will have the best end result with you.

Any work experience is good experience so I'm sure that won't be a problem. Maybe in your free time you should try some volunteer jobs with different objectives so you have a little experience in more than one thing.

Hoped this helped  Good Luck!


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

CJanene said:


> A GED is just like a high school diploma which most colleges accept. I'm pretty sure community colleges take them since they are almost exactly the same.


Yes they accept GED. When I attended community college I knew many people that obtained a GED.


----------

